#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-04-26
<fernando__> buenas?
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-04-27
<pepe___> hola JorgeOlaya
<JorgeOlaya> hola pepe___
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-04-29
<gabriel_> buenas noches
<gabriel_> alguien me puede orientar para restaurar un backup de un servidor a otro mas moderno
<gabriel_> ?
